# Why is uber taking so long to calculate my last fare?



## duke (Dec 12, 2015)

So I finally did a huge fare to the aiport area, 31km 40 mins, it's been over an hour and the main screen still says "calculating". Trip history shows my last trip as "$0.00". Once I click in that trip I do see details of the trip (distance/time I mentioned) but still says $0.00

making it even weirder, on the uber partner website it does show the trip and the cost ($ 30.65) but when I go to my weekly statement those 30 dollars are still not added to my pay. I dont want to be THAT guy, but is uber trying to screw me over those 30 dollars and add them to next week's pay when it should be this week? The week does end in a few hours at 4am!

also, could a reason it is still not showing be that it has not calculated the tolls?? Neither the app nor the website (more importantly the website since the app still says $0.00) has anything on tolls yet and I used two tolls


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

duke said:


> So I finally did a huge fare to the aiport area, 31km 40 mins, it's been over an hour and the main screen still says "calculating". Trip history shows my last trip as "$0.00". Once I click in that trip I do see details of the trip (distance/time I mentioned) but still says $0.00
> 
> making it even weirder, on the uber partner website it does show the trip and the cost ($ 30.65) but when I go to my weekly statement those 30 dollars are still not added to my pay. I dont want to be THAT guy, but is uber trying to screw me over those 30 dollars and add them to next week's pay when it should be this week? The week does end in a few hours at 4am!
> 
> also, could a reason it is still not showing be that it has not calculated the tolls?? Neither the app nor the website (more importantly the website since the app still says $0.00) has anything on tolls yet and I used two tolls


Just keep an eye on it but I'm sure it will get straightened out on its own. If not, just shoot them an email and I'm confident that they will take care of you.

As much as I dislike the way Uber conducts themselves, I will say that in the nearly year and a half that I've been driving, I've never felt that I was being shortchanged on my fares.


----------



## duke (Dec 12, 2015)

Kalee said:


> Just keep an eye on it but I'm sure it will get straightened out on its own. If not, just shoot them an email and I'm confident that they will take care of you.
> 
> As much as I dislike the way Uber conducts themselves, I will say that in the nearly year and a half that I've been driving, I've never felt that I was being shortchanged on my fares.


that's what Im thinking yeah. It just strikes me as odd, I mean I was so happy to finally have a long fare (part time driver so my pays are low!) and all of the sudden it's not including it in my total :l

where should I email uber at?? Im sure they have lots of addresses so which one would it be with these type of things?


----------



## FlDriver (Oct 16, 2015)

It's just a delay in reporting. My advice: be more concerned about getting your next rider than finding out exactly what the last trip paid you. You should already have a rough idea based on the length of the trip, so why do you need to know the exact amount right away?

I'm more concerned that the new app pings you when you're offline and takes you online without you doing anything (and sometimes takes you offline on its own as well). I'm also concerned about trips I can't end on time because the app is just showing an arrow going around in a circle.


----------



## duke (Dec 12, 2015)

FlDriver said:


> It's just a delay in reporting. My advice: be more concerned about getting your next rider than finding out exactly what the last trip paid you. *You should already have a rough idea based on the length of the trip, so why do you need to know the exact amount right away?*
> 
> I'm more concerned that the new app pings you when you're offline and takes you online without you doing anything (and sometimes takes you offline on its own as well). I'm also concerned about trips I can't end on time because the app is just showing an arrow going around in a circle.


because the week was ending in a few hours at 4am and effectively, it was not included on my weekly statement. I made 81 this week, would have been 111 with that trip. That's almost 30% of my pay this week that Im not gonna receive- Unless they fix it before they actually deposit but from what I gather once the week ends and the weekly statement is done that's what you get!


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Paycheck isn't issued at 4AM Monday. That's just the cutoff for payroll. I think all Ubers in all markets (at least in the US) were having delays with their app showing fares. Saturday was horrible for updating. In fact, I actually had several pings that reset my phone when I accepted. It was a bad night for this "technology" company.


----------



## duke (Dec 12, 2015)

JimS said:


> Paycheck isn't issued at 4AM Monday. That's just the cutoff for payroll. I think all Ubers in all markets (at least in the US) were having delays with their app showing fares. Saturday was horrible for updating. In fact, I actually had several pings that reset my phone when I accepted. It was a bad night for this "technology" company.


oh ok I get it, being that Im new it's good to know these little details, thanks!

yeah I had an issue like that on saturday too. I guess I didn't give it that much thought since it didn't affect me personally as I thought this other issue last night did


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

You're going to find glitches from time to time. You'll do a 20 mile ride and the earnings will be $6.00. Don't panic. In your app or on the dashboard just click on "help," "I had an issue with the fare," and shoot a quick message to support. Say to you had a "mistimed trip" and give the pickup and drop off points. That's all you need do. They will update the fare for the correct mileage and time, usually within an hour. I've never once had a problem doing this.


----------



## duke (Dec 12, 2015)

Coachman said:


> You're going to find glitches from time to time. You'll do a 20 mile ride and the earnings will be $6.00. Don't panic. In your app or on the dashboard just click on "help," "I had an issue with the fare," and shoot a quick message to support. Say to you had a "mistimed trip" and give the pickup and drop off points. That's all you need do. They will update the fare for the correct mileage and time, usually within an hour. I've never once had a problem doing this.


How long would u say they usually take to fix mistakes/issues? cause they responded to my mail with this:

_Happy to help, thanks for reaching out.

I completely understand the frustration around not seeing this trip in your statement, especially given the significant fare.

Because it was a large fare, our team has to give it special approval before it can be processed. I apologize for the delay but want to assure you that it will be on *your next week statement.*

In the case it's not, please let me know and I will immediately look into it for you.
_
And I dont know if by next week they mean this week or actually next. It better be this week, like I said this was 30% of my week earnings


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

duke

Everything turn out ok with this?


----------



## duke (Dec 12, 2015)

Kalee said:


> duke
> 
> Everything turn out ok with this?


yeah, thanks for asking! should have updated sooner!

it happened on sunday last week, uber answered on tuesday, it was added to my trips by the end of the week but never to the payment statement which I found odd, but in the end was paid in full with this week's payment. so it's all good


----------

